# R32GTs4Turbo owners your input needed



## R32gts4skyline (Jun 12, 2002)

So my insurance company has now told me that they will not continue to offer me cover when my policy runs out  because my car is not listed on there system. They only granted me cover they say, as my policy only had a few months left to run.

So R32 GTs4 2.0 Turbo owners who are you insured with? At the moment it looks like I will not be able to get cover on this car again! WTF am I supposed to do then? 

Or any Insurance brokers who have this car on there system feel free to plug away, as I have tried loads and loads of companies with no success 

G


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

I know your after R32 insurance, but I insure my R33 GTS4 with Liverpool Victoria. Although mine is a non-turbo they insure it under the same policy as a GTS Turbo. Maybe worth giving them a call.
Draxx and DanOh are the 2 R32 GTS4 owners I know of so maybe worth sending them a PM. DanOh picks his up tomorrow so he may have recently sorted out his insurance.


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

The gTS 2 wheel is insured through Tett Hamilton, and the GTS4 is insured through Direct Line!

Hope this helps mate!

Si


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Mine will be insured with A-Plan ... the quote I got two months ago just before I bought the car was £900(ish) for TPFT and £1100 for F/C... Irrespective of the cost being good or bad, they will definately offer you cover 

Panic not sir


----------

